# Eureka Mignon - Cleaning Frequency?



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

How often should I be cleaning out the burrs on my mignon and is there any particular method other than taking the top plate off and brushing out the old grinds?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I brush out the hopper and top of the burrs and clear the chute with an electric toothbrush head the end of a coffee making session, once a week take off the top plate and vacuum, and then once a month, put 'grindz' through, and then some older beans to get rid of the 'grindz' that are left. Grindz aren't cheap but a tub last for ages and it's worth it to keep the burrs clean (brushing alone won't get rid of any oils).


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As above. Remove the top plate. Vac around inside to remove any build-up and get a small toothbrush inside the chute for any hard to reach places. Finally I use a 1/2" paintbrush on the burrs themselves.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Where's the best place to pick up Grindz? I obsessively clean my espresso machine, but not so obsessively the grinder...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Where's the best place to pick up Grindz? I obsessively clean my espresso machine, but not so obsessively the grinder...


I wouldn't recommend using that product.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Any reasons or suggested alternatives? I thought it'd be a safe bet as Cafiza/purocaff is pretty much the standard espresso machine cleaner.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You don't really need anything to clean the burrs, a brush will do


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Personally I agree with jeebsy. Yes, over time there will be a build up of oils, but not to the degree that it would impair the grinder. If there is/was a build up on the burrs themselves then maybe using a few cotton buds to lift out the ingrained coffee and oil?


----------

